# mySQL: Error 2002 - who can help ?



## JohannesR (10. Januar 2003)

Hallö,
ich habe, dem Tutorial folgend, auf meinem SuSE 8.0-Rechner mySQL 3.23.52 installiert. Wenn ich es nun starten will meldet mySQL folgendes:



> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL Server throught socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)



Den selben fehler hatte ich auch schon das lezte mal, als ich es mit Redhat versucht habe.
Wer kennt diesen Fehler und weiß, wie ich ihn beheben kann?

Danke euch 

boom, seines zeichens Linuxnub


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (11. Januar 2003)

Dies passiert wenn MySQL nicht gestartet wurde oder die Socket-File in einem anderen Verzeichnis abgelegt wurde. Ich plädiere aber für Möglichkeit 1.
Dem tutorial zu folge solltest Du einfach mal:

```
shell:/# /usr/local/mysql/current/bin/safe_mysqld &
```
 ausführen um MySQL zu starten


----------



## JohannesR (12. Januar 2003)

Hm, wenn ich das mache, sagt er folgendes:

```
[1] 15029
deepthought:/ # Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /home/mysql/data
030112 23:16:01  mysqld ended
```

Die mysql.sock gibt es auch, Owner und Gruppe sind mysql.
Irgendwie ist das unlogisch


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Januar 2003)

Dann prüfe mal bitte die Rechte von den Verzeichnissen (ls -l) ob MySQL überhaupt die Rechte hat in die Verzeichnisse zu schreiben.
Dann solltest Du (wenn Gruppe & User mysql bestehen) MySQL mit

```
safe_mysqld --user=mysql &
```
 starten.
Wenn's immernoch nicht geht, dann gib mir mal bitte die Log-Files von MySQL.


----------

